# Duyuru > Kültür >  Olmek abecesi

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMENYazının gelişiminden söz ederken önce resim yazının (piktografik) geliştirilmiş olduğundan ve bu resimsel yazı türünün basitleşerek zamanla damga yazına dönüştüğünden söz ettim. (Bkz. 49 sayılı Yazının Gelişimi başlıklı yazım)
 Bu gelişimi Orta Amerika kadim kültürlerinden Olmek kültüründe de görmekteyiz. Kesin nerden geldikleri bilinmeyen Olmek halkı Orta Amerika’da ilk yazıyı geliştirmiş, ilk ehramları inşa etmiş ve yine ilk olarak 20 tonluk kaya parçalarından büyük insan başı heykelleri yontmuştur. Bu bakımdan Maya kültüründen çok önceleri Orta Amerika’ya yerleşmiş bir kültür olarak özellikle incelenmeye değer.
 Alttaki resimlerde solda Olmek kültürünün geliştiği güney Meksika bölgesini, sağda ise yazılı bir kayanın bulunduğu Cascajal şehrinin yerini görmekteyiz.
 İri ve düz bir kaya üzerine kazılı bulunan Olmek yazısında 28 farklı işaret bulunmaktadır. Yazı büyük çapta resimsel (piktografik) olsa da bazı şekiller damga yazısını andırmaktadırlar. şekil 10 ve 26 Tengri damgasına benzediklerinden daha önce söz ettim. (Bkz. 7 sayılı Tengri simgesi başlıklı yazım)
 Yazının 28 şekilden ibaret oluşu, bu yazının bir abece olduğunu ve ne sözcük ne de hece yazısı olmadığını düşündürmektedir. Olmek dili bilinmediğinden henüz yazı çözülmüş değildir. Olmek kültürünün Mü. 400 yıllarında aniden tarih sahnesinden silindiği görüşü hakimdir. Eğer varlıklarını sürdürmeyi başarmış olsalardı Olmek halkı damgalardan oluşan bir abeceye sahip olacaktı. Fakat, bu zengin kültürün hem Maya hem de Aztek kültürlerine örnek olduğu konusunda hiç kimsenin bir şüphesi yoktur. Maya kültürü Olmek yazısındaki şekilleri karmaşık hale dönüştürerek okunması ve çözümlenmesi son derece zor olan pek çok resimden oluşan karmaşık bir yazı türünü geliştirmiştir. Alttaki, resimde *Olmek* yazısındaki şekilleri görmekteyiz. (Kaynak: SCİENCE dergisi, Eylül 2006, Cilt 313, sayfa 1614)
 Tablonun üst tarafında görülen sayılar sütunlardaki işaretlerin yazıda kaçar kere çizilmiş olduğunu gösteriyor. Alttaki resimde ise Olmek kültürünün inşa etmiş olduğu bir taşlıtepeyi görüyoruz. Bu geleneğin Asya kökenli olduğunu ve ün-Türk kültürüne ait bir yapı tarzı olduğunu söyledim. (Bkz. 20 sayılı Taşlıtepe – Ziggurat – Piramit başlıklı yazım)
 Olmek kültürünün inşa ettiği piramit basamaklı olup ilk Mısır piramitlerini andırmaktadır. Tepesi sivri olmayıp kubbe şeklinde oluşu Asya kökenli çadır türünü hatırlatıyor. (Bkz. 46 sayılı Asya Kökenli Barınaklar başlıklı yazım)
 Olmek kültürü ile kadim Mısır kültürü arasında ortak bir diğer yön her iki kültürün aşırı iri heykellere olan merakıdır. Kadim Mısır kültürü insan başlı aslan gövdeli iri Sfenks heykelini oymuş, Olmek kültürü de 20 tonluk kayalardan insan başları oymuştur. Alttaki resimlerde Olmek başları ile sağdaki Sfenks başı arasındaki ortak benzer yüz hatları dikkat çekicidir. Resimde görülen insan başları yaklaşık 3 metre yüksekliğine sahiptirler.
 Kadim Mısır kültürü ile kadim Olmek kültürü arasında fiziksel bir bağ olması oldukça güçtür. Kadim Mısır halkından bazı denizcilerin papirüs sandallara binerek tüm Akdeniz'i ve tüm Atlas okyanusunu aşarak Olmek kültürünü oluşturmuş olduğu pek akla yakın bir yaklaşıma benzemiyor. Ama, Asya kıtasından hareketle, ün-Türk boylarının, Bering boğazındaki kara köprüsünü aşarak Amerika kıtasına ulaşmış oldukları görüşü çok daha mantıklı bir yaklaşımdır.

----------

